# Erection...



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't get erection when i'm with someone in bed.. its so lame. I'm not depressed because of it but i want to know what's cause and how to fix it. I used to watch 4 times a week porn and masturbate and i think it destroyed my erection. I can only get it when i'm alone . What doctor can i visit for help or are there some pills to fix it? Thanks


----------



## 2pac (Dec 13, 2013)

You can look into "nofap" which will help with erectile dysfunction if that's the problem you are having. There is tons of info on the internet about this. Basically it's just abstaining from masturbation for a while. Good luck


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It's most likely a combination of nervousness and the unfamiliar sensations.

Masturbating four times a week is not too much at all, but _how_ you masturbate matters. The sensations of stimulation from a partner can be very different to those that you give yourself. If you usually only masturbate one specific way (a very tight "death grip" for example) you are essentially training your d*** to get off only that one way.

To overcome that: vary your routine greatly - and without porn (at least for now). Strictly speaking there's nothing inherently wrong with masturbating to visual stimuli like porn, but it becomes a problem if that's the only way you are getting off. Again, you're essentially training your d*** to only respond to one thing.

I'd recommend trying a pill like Cialis. You can visit a doctor to get a prescription - You can get a prescription from an ordinary doctor (General Practitioner). It's one of the most common things they prescribe so don't be embarrassed, they are used to it.

The pills should be enough to get used to the sensations and to get over any nervousness. Ideally after a while you won't need them any more.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Just think of me.


----------



## MidasTouch (Nov 8, 2013)

Try not to fap a few days before the intercourse. I think you're just nervous sounds like my first time with a girl


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Agree with the no masturbation. Try not to masturbate three days prior to intercourse. If that works, then you're masturbating too much. But it's probably just performance anxiety.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Masturbating 4 times a week should not prevent you from getting an erection during intercourse, although the people that say that not masturbating for about 3 days before having intercourse is a good idea. 

What can kill an erection is nervousness. Try not to think about your erection and live in that moment, being intimate with that person, being close to that person, let yourself get immersed in that moment, forget about your d***, that will take care of itself, trust me, the more you think about "OMG I'm not getting hard!" the more difficult it'll be.


----------



## urbancoyote (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds like nervousness. At 17 years old, masturbation is not the issue.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

That happened to me the last time I had a dead cert chance of losing my virginity, she wasn't very sympathetic about it lol. You'll be okay in the end bro, too late for me though.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

check this site it.

http://yourbrainonporn.com/

Also, kegals and L-arginine will help. Both increase blood flow to the penis and make stronger erection.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

rambo said:


> check this site it.
> 
> http://yourbrainonporn.com/
> 
> Also, kegals and L-arginine will help. Both increase blood flow to the penis and make stronger erection.


No linking to weird porn. Normal porn is okay


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

pornography and masturbation have absolutely nothing to do with the kid's problem. he's totally suffering from performance anxiety. duh?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> pornography and masturbation have absolutely nothing to do with the kid's problem. he's totally suffering from performance anxiety. duh?


Ofcourse they do

Once you get used to erections from a computer screen

Hard to get them in real life


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Ofcourse they do
> 
> Once you get used to erections from a computer screen
> 
> Hard to get them in real life


:roll


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Take a multi vit and omega 3's ( fish oils ) daily.

Do 30-60 mins of cardio daily ( consisting of either running, cycling, roller blading or weightlifting + cardio videos like t25 / insanity ) (improves general health / blood flow)

Drink 50-80oz water daily and really watch what you eat. stay away from caffiene, and alcohol. Alcohol in moderation is fine just don't abuse it. Same goes for smoking. Keep it light

Don't think too much prior to intercourse / be confident and do a lot of foreplay.

Do all this and you should be good. If you have been doing most of this than it's more than likely performance anxiety and a discussion with your partner can help you mentally break that barrier.

I would also not do any masterbation for awhile. If you do moderate that to about once a week!

gl 

P.S you're ****ing 17 you don't need viagra or cialis....


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Ouch! 
That's gotta hurt for the person you're screwing...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> Ouch!
> That's gotta hurt for the person you're screwing...


that's not constructive.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I think viagara and cialis should just be sold on stores. Nothing dangerous about them


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

rambo said:


> check this site it.
> 
> http://yourbrainonporn.com/
> 
> Also, kegals and L-arginine will help. Both increase blood flow to the penis and make stronger erection.


Kegals will help yes but L-arginine taken in pill form would not be as effective as taking AKG-Arginine powder. It gets ultilized by the body much quicker where as in pill form you have excess amounts wasted because your body doesn't absorb it quicker.

Also, the better of the two would be L-citrulline or even Citrulline malate as it is absorbed quick. ( citrulline is derived from melons, so watermelon is really good for you for your NO production, blood flow.

Really it comes down to working out, eating healthy and not being dehydrated. That will be your biggest help in the bedroom. Confidence is also a big key player in this. I wouldn't quickly jump on the supplement band wagon to fix your issue. Yes arginine and or citrulline is fine and safe to take in doses of 2-5g daily. But bare in mind citrulline is turned into arginine via conversion so taking them both is over kill. Honestly if you worked out cardio or weightlifting and took protein shakes you'd get enough arginine that way.

If you don't have a gym membership and would like to know how to work out at home I'd recommend t25, insanity, and les mills pump series. Also, walking, running, jump roping as I previously mentioned.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Ofcourse they do
> 
> Once you get used to erections from a computer screen
> 
> Hard to get them in real life


^^


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> I think viagara and cialis should just be sold on stores. Nothing dangerous about them


This guy is giving you horrible advice whether or not he is serious. Just read my posts as I actually have a clue what I'm talking about. I would recommend you visit a doctor for a physical if the problem persists after a couple weeks of adjusting your lifestyle to the things I recommended. If you have anymore questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You would want to visit a Urologist.

---

Don't listen to the other people here who are willy nilly diagnosing you, they're not doctors. And even if they were, they did so without so much as an exam. And are suggesting a clinically unproven treatment for medically unproven reasons.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Try fasting for 3 days before your gonna do it. Pretend she gonna be your last supper before you get executed.

Well maybe not 3 days just do a moderate fast for 4-5ish hours.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> You would want to visit a Urologist.
> 
> ---
> 
> Don't listen to the other people here who are willy nilly diagnosing you, they're not doctors. And even if they were, they did so without so much as an exam. And are suggesting a clinically unproven treatment for medically unproven reasons.


You have no idea what you're talking about. First of all a urologist will not give him the time of day just because of his age. They will automatically diagnosis him with performance anxiety and not hear him out before they send him on his way. So, let people who actually know what they're talking about give him recommendations. You have not a single clue, so you shouldn't even be posting in this thread. Nice spam. It's already been recommended plenty if he does things to improve his general well being and it doesn't improve erection quality or an ability to achieve one to go seek a doctor out. He would need to get a physical and or testing for nerve damage from an injury he may have suffered when he was younger in the spinal region.

TL;DR don't post if you don't have a clue.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Despot said:


> I can't get erection when i'm with someone in bed.. its so lame. I'm not depressed because of it but i want to know what's cause and how to fix it. I used to watch 4 times a week porn and masturbate and i think it destroyed my erection. I can only get it when i'm alone . What doctor can i visit for help or are there some pills to fix it? Thanks


Partly it's that you may be masturbating too much but I'm not a believer of that. For me it's a lot easier to get an erection when the girl I'm with isn't coming on too strong and spends more time up front teasing me and touching me in alluring ways. It could be that the girls that you end up in bed with are too young and immature to do anything other than kiss and grab at your crotch aggressively. Another turnoff for me is when a girl is talking too much and won't shut up.

Maybe your desires are the opposite, maybe you want aggressive girls and the ones you are getting with are passive. Maybe you want a girl to talk and they are all too quiet. Either way, it's probably not as much an issue for you as it is not finding your way to girls who are more sexually compatible.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

j j said:


> This guy is giving you horrible advice whether or not he is serious. Just read my posts as I actually have a clue what I'm talking about. I would recommend you visit a doctor for a physical if the problem persists after a couple weeks of adjusting your lifestyle to the things I recommended. If you have anymore questions feel free to pm me.


What do you think the doctors will give him? Some magic formula. They will just prescribe him viagara and send him on his way


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

There's absolutely nothing wrong using Cialis or Viagra.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong using Cialis or Viagra.


Yes there's a lot wrong with it considering his age and also considering there is no way in hell he could afford that prescription. You guys are slapping a band aid to the serious problem. You aren't helping one bit. In fact you're worsening the real situation at hand. An inability to achieve an erection can be a serious problem due to dehydration, poor circulation, low/high blood pressure, and stress hormones in the body. (or too many unhealthy fats or too little good fats.)

So, he's not completely healthy if he's unable to get one. Sure it could be performance anxiety and USING pills may help due to the pde5 inhibitors but then his performance anxiety will teach him to only be ready when he is taking viagra or cialis and that is completely the exact opposite of how you want to approach this problem.

I recommended he get a physical and or nerve testing to see how his readings were if he could not get one doing everything in his power to improve his general health. That's THE RIGHT way to approach this. Telling him to go get pills doesn't do **** for him. I'm shocked that's how you guys think this should be handled. I'm glad I'm here to help this poor fellow out because everyones advice in this thread is awful.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nah.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> What do you think the doctors will give him? Some magic formula. They will just prescribe him viagara and send him on his way


You should probably take a reading class because I only told him to go to the doctors for specific reasons. Not a magic forumla, a reading on his blood pressure and to see if he is healthy from physical. Readings of his blood after a fasting would indicate if his body is missing proper nutrition or if he is unhealthy in some respect. The nerve test would tell if his body is properly sending signals across the body. (dopamine and also stimulation would be important for this). I'm completely against the use of viagra or cialis unless it's his last option. I already stated doctors would simply tell him it's performance anxiety and send him on his way. But you haven't had that reading class yet, so you totes don't know that. ^_^. Offer some real advice or don't post you're just going to confuse this kid and he doesn't need that.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Nah.


With no reasoning to support your arguement or to give him proper advice you can enjoy a swift report for spamming and not offering constructive criticism. I'm embarrassed by your behavior and SAS should not stand for your spam.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

j j said:


> With no reasoning to support your arguement or to give him proper advice you can enjoy a swift report for spamming and not offering constructive criticism. I'm embarrassed by your behavior and SAS should not stand for your spam.


 My advice is on the first page an it is comprehensive.

Good luck with your report


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> My advice is on the first page an it is comprehensive.
> 
> Good luck with your report


I guess you should also know the advice you gave him was completely illegal in majority of countries. They seize them and you're pointing him in the direction of buying generic goods, which would be confiscated by the DEA or other agents. So, yes it was completely awful advice and not only that you think a 17 yr old should abuse viagra or cailis to use a band aid to the issue. Great advice dude!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

http://fearlessvampirekillers.co.uk/?attachment_id=2176


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


>


Not to mention most generic goods contain other substances than what the brand name viagra or cialis has but again you don't seem to know very much. :yes Clueless.jpg AKA harmful chemicals / lead ^_______^ good thing I'm here because your advice could get this kid killed or arrested.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=i&s...ULNeCxx5j9YmwhWCLu0ye9Sw&ust=1388347208541196


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alcohol nicotine and caffeine can all cause ED to a certein extent. So try and rule those out as factors as well in moderation they might be prosexual for some.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Dunk your penis in hot water before intercourse


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> You would want to visit a Urologist.
> 
> ---
> 
> Don't listen to the other people here who are *willy nilly* diagnosing you, they're not doctors. And even if they were, they did so without so much as an exam. And are suggesting a clinically unproven treatment for medically unproven reasons.


I agree with this post.

*and I also hope the bit in bold was an intentional pun


----------

